# Bleeding 10 days early - does implantation ever look like a real period?



## colsy

I want to finally sort out in my head what implantation bleeding is. Each time I get my period I have the thought "oooo, maybe it's implantation" and yet deep down I KNOW it's just my period as usual. I am a very regular 28-day cycle girl, so it should be obvious to me by now that it's a period, not implantation! :dohh: This time, however, something very odd has happened. I started to bleed last night, TEN DAYS EARLY. I had no advance warning, and yet normally I have full on cramps, dodgy guts, bad mood swings, the lot. At first it was just a smidge of pale pink blood last night, but this morning we seem to have resumed normal service, with proper bleeding that looks just like my usual AF. Still no mood swings though, no dodgy guts, slight cramping but nothing awful - certainly I don't need my usual painkillers. Ten days is way too early for me. I haven't had an irregular cycle since the day AF returned after I gave birth, so this all seems a bit weird to me.

So ... obviously I thought the little bit of pink blood meant it was implantation, but now it's normal red stuff I am guessing it's just an early period.

But can somebody help me get my head round this to stop me asking the same questions every month ... does implantation EVER look like a real period, or is it always totally obviously not the same as a real period?

Thanks for any answers xx


----------



## cuteblossom

im having the same problem... i was supposed to start my periods after two weeks so had sex last three days now im getting spots( first it was watery red with bright blood dot and now its dark...(im usually irregular and im trying to conceive,) im confused too need help!!!!!!!!


----------



## s1994

Basically I have been trying to conceive. and i got my period 10 days early, its supposed to be start on 27 December and today is 18 December,i slip in bathroom and after 1 hour bleeding started.I had no cramps beforehand like usual. bleeding only when i sit on toilet cupboard.
please advice.


----------



## Jessie1993

I've been bleeding off and on red/pink, sometimes period like for 9 days and i got my BFP today with first cycle of pre seed


----------



## Curligurl

One rule I like to remember about IB is that it should not have clots....


----------



## Paloma123

This exact same thing happened to me!! Unfortunately for me though, it was my period extremely early :( my cycle lasted 20 days and then BHAM , it happened :( 

X


----------



## pandi77

I would occasionally get mid cycle bleeding around ovulation because I had cyst that would burst when I ovulated. I didn't know that's what was going on until I started charting my bbt and using opks. It could be early af too but I would start charting so you can be sure each month and not have to guess anymore. Funny thing about ttc it seems to mess up a lot of women's cycles oddly enough. My cycles got very erratic when we started ttc so I finally caved and started temping...very glad I did as it was super helpful. Good luck and hope you get your bfp!


----------



## cupcaker

I'm not entirely sure but wouldnt have thought a weeny egg implanting into your womb lining would cause enough 'trauma' to show a lot of bleeding but I wait with interest for the experience of others.


I think implantation bleeding is generally rarer than we think? Not sure, but I remember hanging off the whole implantation bleeding thing when I was ttc no1, searching for it as a sign each month, and then, reading around, it doesn't happen for many people after all. When I conceived I had no idea, I didn't get any kind of pink, red, brown whatever. I didn't see ANY kind of spotting or blood until he was born, whereas some others have quite frequent light spotting as their bodies cope with the various stages.

The big sign that made me take a test was infact my boobs. They suddenly looked larger. I got out of the bath (hadnt noticed in the bath) put on a tshirt, and it somehow highlighted them enough for me to think wtf. Sure enough I returned to the (negative!) IC pregnancy test I had taken much earlier on in the day and it had developed a second line (outside of the time limit, but it turned out to be correct). Cue taking a million other tests of course though, all brands, all styles....


----------



## sandy690

These days I have same issue what could be the reason do you have any ideas


----------

